# Northampton ride to London Saturday 24th March



## Flying Dodo (27 Feb 2012)

As mentioned on the Friday's Tour topic, this is the first in number of "training" rides designed to help those wanting to build up some miles, because let's face it, it's easier to build up some miles in a group than on your own.

It's a 79 mile route, departing from Northampton railway station at 10:30. Once we escape from Northampton, then it's mainly minor roads running parallel to the A5, heading south east. Lunch will be at a pub in the village of Wing after about 35 miles.

The approximate route is shown here although it will alter slightly as there's a couple of hills I need to get rid of, the main one being Ivinghoe Beacon. Once I've sorted that out, the gradients are generally no more than 5% with only 1 short incline just under 10%.

No-one will be left behind on these rides and we'll stop for regular re-groups.

For getting to Northampton, for any London residents, there are a couple of trains leaving either side of 9 am from Euston and tickets on London Midland are £6. Or you could pay a lot more on Virgin to top-up Richard Branson's dividends.


----------



## Sketchley (27 Feb 2012)

Harlequins vs Bath that day, so I'm out. Maybe next time.


----------



## Mice (27 Feb 2012)

Brilliant! Yes please, I have put it on my Training Planner! 

M


----------



## ianrauk (27 Feb 2012)

Excellent. The return of Adam's Amazing Adventures. Count me in please.


----------



## velovoice (27 Feb 2012)

Brilliant Adam, sign me up please. And yes, it's in my - ahem - Training Diary.


----------



## velovoice (27 Feb 2012)

User13710 said:


> Oh no, I'm away on a singing weekend then . Could you do it the following Saturday as well?


 TMN, are you not doing the For Those Who Don't Do Hills 100km the following weekend? Or are you planning to do two long rides back-to-back? Now that *is* hardcore!


----------



## Flying Dodo (27 Feb 2012)

RebeccaOlds said:


> TMN, are you not doing the For Those Who Don't Do Hills 100km the following weekend? Or are you planning to do two long rides back-to-back? Now that *is* hardcore!


 
Bearing in mind the reference to a singing weekend, perhaps she's doing the Sound of Music?


I'll get my coat.


----------



## wanda2010 (27 Feb 2012)

I'm in please sir. Now in my 'training' diary also


----------



## velovoice (27 Feb 2012)

User13710 said:


> But LONJoG is going to be long ride after long ride after long ride ... I have to test out whether my new saddle is comfortable enough . I haven't entered the Don't Do Hills yet, as it happens, it's just an idle plan - I'm keeping my options open. What are your plans then?


Good for you! I'm signed up for the Don't Do Hills. Then the following weekend is the FNRttC to Bognor... and the SMRbtH!  (If I make it to Horsham, I'll be pleased.) Then I've got a 200 the following Saturday 14th... Cheese Toastie? don't remember... All going well, I'll try for the SS to Harwich plus part/all of the way back. And that takes us up to York-Hull... Busy month!!


----------



## CharlieB (27 Feb 2012)

Provisionally in, BUT, it's going to depend on whether the new toy is built and up and running or not…


----------



## redflightuk (27 Feb 2012)

A maybe at the moment. If i can make it i'll be riding up to Northampton.


----------



## wanda2010 (27 Feb 2012)

@ RO/TMN - Don't Do Hills ride you say? Sounds like a good idea. Ideal for testing out changes made to my road bike the day before


----------



## velovoice (27 Feb 2012)

wanda2010 said:


> @ RO/TMN - Don't Do Hills ride you say? Sounds like a good idea. Ideal for testing out changes made to my road bike the day before


For your delectation; http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/12-336/


----------



## wanda2010 (27 Feb 2012)

Just checked out train times for a 0830 or 0849 arrival. All I can say is . I'll sleep on it and have a think tomorrow. Will report results tomorrow evening


----------



## StuAff (27 Feb 2012)

wanda2010 said:


> Just checked out train times for a 0830 or 0849 arrival. All I can say is . I'll sleep on it and have a think tomorrow. Will report results tomorrow evening


Pardon? It's 10.30 from Northampton...I can get a train just before 7!! And Balham's only 7 miles from Euston, even pootling that's well under an hour's ride...


----------



## StuAff (27 Feb 2012)

CharlieB said:


> Provisionally in, BUT, it's going to depend on whether the new toy is built and up and running or not…


And the new toy is......?


----------



## StuAff (27 Feb 2012)

Oh, and as you might have guessed, I'm in....


----------



## rb58 (28 Feb 2012)

I'd love to have done this, but it's the same weekend as the Man O'Kent 200, which I'm already entered. Sorry Adam. I'll look out for other ones though.


----------



## srw (28 Feb 2012)

Would you mind an intercept somewhere in North Bucks, and a peeling off somewhere near St Albans? That would give us a loop without having to fight a tandem onto the train.
And it would avoid the ugly parts of Northamptonshire and London.

I haven't run this past my best beloved yet, so she may already have other plans


----------



## wanda2010 (28 Feb 2012)

StuAff said:


> Pardon? It's 10.30 from Northampton...I can get a train just before 7!! And Balham's only 7 miles from Euston, even pootling that's well under an hour's ride...


 
Sorry Stu, I was referring to the Don't Do Hills ride.


----------



## CharlieB (28 Feb 2012)

StuAff said:


> And the new toy is......?


…a Colnago CLX3 frame, with a mid-range Campag groupset to be decided yet. Sorry, I'm one of the few people who like Campag shifters, as opposed to the Shimano/SRAM arrangements.
Did look at a few (mainly Italian) alternatives, including that lovely Viner you ride, but then I found a fab LBS in Covent Garden who have thus far provided some good personalised advice. But it doesn't look as though delivery will be until the far end of March.


----------



## User10571 (28 Feb 2012)

CharlieB said:


> …a Colnago CLX3 frame, with a mid-range Campag groupset to be decided yet. Sorry, I'm one of the few people who like Campag shifters, as opposed to the Shimano/SRAM arrangements.
> Did look at a few (mainly Italian) alternatives, including that lovely Viner you ride, but then I found a fab LBS in Covent Garden who have thus far provided some good personalised advice. But it doesn't look as though delivery will be until the far end of March.


I think you'll find that this year March is, for you, an unusually long month.....


----------



## Aperitif (28 Feb 2012)

User10571 said:


> I think you'll find that this year March is, for you, an unusually long month.....


Unlike the long March of everyman...
I can lend you a "racing" bike Charlie, if you want to keep up with the Joneses Stuaffs (actually, your MTB will do... hello Stu  - I'm only teasing) The Veneto in alu = Campag Centaur etc will probably squish a bit to fit you. Or the Look in carbonhydrate - that's got Chorus stuff I think, or, pure steel in the shape of a Colnago - but it is a tight machine with 7 speed block (all new + chain) 53/39 and a quill stem. This has 105 brakes though as I am too idle to change them for a pair of Centaurs.Yet. Wouldn't want you not being able to get to the tobacconist on a Sunday morning!


----------



## Flying Dodo (28 Feb 2012)

srw said:


> Would you mind an intercept somewhere in North Bucks, and a peeling off somewhere near St Albans? That would give us a loop without having to fight a tandem onto the train.
> And it would avoid the ugly parts of Northamptonshire and London.
> 
> I haven't run this past my best beloved yet, so she may already have other plans


 
Absolutely fine!


----------



## ianmac62 (28 Feb 2012)

Thanks for orgnising this. As a Northampton dweller, I shall meet you at the station. Mainly to say hello as I don't really know many of you and I've signed up to be the main van-driver of the LonJoG trip. I can only ride with you for an hour or so because ...

... I'm also a Northampton Town season-ticket holder and on that Saturday the mighty Cobblers (currently 91st in the Football League) are at home to Plymouth Argyle (currently 89th in the Football League) so, in terms of whether either of them will be League clubs next season, it's a very important game. (For all you Londoners, I reckon Dagenham are doomed.)

In terms oftrain companies, not only are London Midland much cheaper than Virgin, but London Midland rolling stock carry bikes pretty much willy-nilly. There is quite a bit of floor space in the disabled / toilets part of the train (usually towards the middle) but you can put your bike anywhere. Most people put them by the doors and other passenger are accustomed to this. Watch out for the BMXers on the trains who often travel to Milton Keynes to play there on Saturdays.


----------



## StuAff (28 Feb 2012)

wanda2010 said:


> Sorry Stu, I was referring to the Don't Do Hills ride.


Whoops!


----------



## StuAff (28 Feb 2012)

Aperitif said:


> Unlike the long March of everyman...
> I can lend you a "racing" bike Charlie, if you want to keep up with the Joneses Stuaffs (actually, your MTB will do... hello Stu  - I'm only teasing)


 
No change there then...


----------



## StuAff (28 Feb 2012)

CharlieB said:


> …a Colnago CLX3 frame, with a mid-range Campag groupset to be decided yet. Sorry, I'm one of the few people who like Campag shifters, as opposed to the Shimano/SRAM arrangements.
> Did look at a few (mainly Italian) alternatives, including that lovely Viner you ride, but then I found a fab LBS in Covent Garden who have thus far provided some good personalised advice. But it doesn't look as though delivery will be until the far end of March.


Nice (seen the one my LBS have one in stock). 
As for the group: Athena. Works great, by far better value for money than Chorus, let alone the ££££ stuff, and it goes up to 11


----------



## CharlieB (28 Feb 2012)

StuAff said:


> Nice (seen the one my LBS have one in stock).
> As for the group: Athena. Works great, by far better value for money than Chorus, let alone the ££££ stuff, and it goes up to 11


Spoken like a man who's just seen Rammstein. Were they good? I saw them a couple of years back at Wembley Arena, and could feel the heat from ten rows back.


----------



## StuAff (28 Feb 2012)

CharlieB said:


> Spoken like a man who's just seen Rammstein. Were they good? I saw them a couple of years back at Wembley Arena, and could feel the heat from ten rows back.


Even better than Wembley...that was the fifth time I've seen them and they've still managed to raise their game further.


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (29 Feb 2012)

StuAff said:


> Even better than Wembley...that was the fifth time I've seen them and they've still managed to raise their game further.


 
Aye. I saw them last Friday for the fifth or sixth time and they never fail to impress, even if it was almost a carbon copy of the Wembley show two years ago. I loved the bridge and mini stage in the middle of the floor.


----------



## topcat1 (5 Mar 2012)

I'll be up for this


----------



## srw (6 Mar 2012)

Flying Dodo said:


> Absolutely fine!



Dodo - Mrs W is otherwise occupied, but I'm game. I suspect I'll still go for the intercept option, perhaps at the lunch stop.


----------



## velovoice (7 Mar 2012)

Adam - where will the ride end? I'm just looking at trains, wondering if I need Euston-Northampton return or two singles to allow for return from somewhere else... Cheers!


----------



## velovoice (7 Mar 2012)

RebeccaOlds said:


> Adam - where will the ride end? I'm just looking at trains, wondering if I need Euston-Northampton return or two singles to allow for return from somewhere else... Cheers!


Oh d'oh it's all in the title!


----------



## wanda2010 (7 Mar 2012)

RebeccaOlds said:


> Oh d'oh it's all in the title!


 
It's ok. You're having a hard time at work. I understand 

I must remember to buy my outward ticket by this weekend!


----------



## Flying Dodo (7 Mar 2012)

RebeccaOlds said:


> Oh d'oh it's all in the title!


 
You'll only want to go to Northampton once..................there's not a lot there to recommend making a second visit. Bit like Luton really!


----------



## velovoice (7 Mar 2012)

wanda2010 said:


> I must remember to buy my outward ticket by this weekend!


Just bought mine (now that I know where I'm going )


----------



## ianmac62 (7 Mar 2012)

Flying Dodo said:


> You'll only want to go to Northampton once..................there's not a lot there to recommend making a second visit. Bit like Luton really!


 
Some recommendations:

The Guild Hall - Ruskinian Gothic at its finest, the masterwork of E W Godwin
78 Derngate - complete Charles Rennie Macintosh interior
Royal Theatre - Edwardian interior
Museum & Art Gallery - boasting an extraordinary collection of boots and shoes

All Saints - few finer late 17th-century churches outside London (the poet John Clare spent much time under its portico)
St Peter's - fine, completely Norman, church
Holy Sepulchre - a rare round church, one of only four in England
St Matthew's - Victorian church with 20th-century art ("Madonna" by Henry Moore, "Crucifixion" by Graham Sutherland)
St Giles' - grave of Robert Browne, "father" of the independent / congregationalist Puritans

And, in the cemetery at the bottom of my street can be found the graves of Lucia Joyce (James Joyce's daughter) and Violet Gibson (the woman who shot Mussolini). The finest Bloomsday outside Dublin.

Now, what has Luton got to offer?


----------



## Aperitif (7 Mar 2012)

> Now, what has Luton got to offer?


 
"Lorraine in Spain stays mainly on the plane"


All these interiors + history are great, Ian, but you can't see 'em on a bike much - but Luton Airport is a jewel in any moving cyclist's crown of thorns.


----------



## Flying Dodo (7 Mar 2012)

I take it all back.


----------



## psmiffy (7 Mar 2012)

ianmac62 said:


> Some recommendations:
> 
> St Peter's - fine, completely Norman, church


 
The last resting place of William Smith "Father of English Geology"


----------



## ianmac62 (7 Mar 2012)

Aperitif said:


> Luton Airport is a jewel in any moving cyclist's crown of thorns.


 
Ah Lorraine Chase! I did pedal out of Luton Airport with a full set of panniers last September, with no adjustments needed to the bike, after flying in from Nice. Bike in CTC plastic bag. Luggage handlers fine. My particular crown of thorns on that occasion was the queue at the "UK Border".

And did I say that the County Cricket Ground was the venue for the only appearances in first-class cricket (and hence in Wisden) of a Nobel Laureate in Literature?

What you will see from a bike on the route Flying Dodo has chosen is: Carlsberg's UK brewery and my local B & Q and Tesco. Northampton takes a perverse pride in being a town and not a city and, for some years, Carlsberg - to return to the adverts of our youth - sponsored a hoarding outside the train station which read, "Welcome to Northampton, probably the best town in the world!"


----------



## Aperitif (7 Mar 2012)

ianmac62 said:


> Ah Lorraine Chase! I did pedal out of Luton Airport with a full set of panniers last September, with no adjustments needed to the bike, after flying in from Nice. Bike in CTC plastic bag. Luggage handlers fine. My particular crown of thorns on that occasion was the queue at the "UK Border".
> 
> And did I say that the County Cricket Ground was the venue for the only appearances in first-class cricket (and hence in Wisden) of a Nobel Laureate in Literature?
> 
> What you will see from a bike on the route Flying Dodo has chosen is: Carlsberg's UK brewery and my local B & Q and Tesco. Northampton takes a perverse pride in being a town and not a city and, for some years, Carlsberg - to return to the adverts of our youth - sponsored a hoarding outside the train station which read, "Welcome to Northampton, probably the best town in the world!"


 

This thread is Absolute Cobblers.


----------



## StuAff (7 Mar 2012)

Now booked on the 9.13 from Euston.


----------



## wanda2010 (9 Mar 2012)

Still not booked my ticket .


----------



## StuAff (9 Mar 2012)

wanda2010 said:


> Still not booked my ticket .


The quicker you do it, the cheaper it'll be...and don't forget there's competition for bike spaces!!


----------



## wanda2010 (9 Mar 2012)

Now done. I'm on the train before yours Stu.


----------



## Crackedheadset (9 Mar 2012)

ianmac62 said:


> .....
> Now, what has Luton got to offer?


 
The best library in the whole of the Home Counties, the Arndale shopping mall, Crawley Green Road and it's 11% hill where you can hit 50mph, Luton Airport and planes - if that's your thing, Luton Hoo, Bury Park - embrace the diversity, Luton VI form college and it's academic prowess, Luton Town FC, Hatters Way - 'the proving grounds', Cineworld and it's arcade - oh yes!.

I could go on but I won't!


----------



## ianmac62 (9 Mar 2012)

StuAff said:


> The quicker you do it, the cheaper it'll be...and don't forget there's competition for bike spaces!!


 
London Midland doesn't do bike reservations. The rolling stock is plenty wide enough - and the seating plenty open enough - to take lots of bikes. The 0913 looks good because (for a Saturday) it stops at comparatively few stations on the way. The 0854 stops more often and takes longer - but is cheaper at the moment. I've always found that London Midland's own site is the cheapest for tickets on this route.


----------



## velovoice (10 Mar 2012)

wanda2010 said:


> Now done. I'm on the train before yours Stu.


I'm booked on the 8.54 and I think Mice is planning to book onto that one, too.
I recall someone saying bike reservations aren't usually needed on London Midland so I didn't get one... should I have?


----------



## PippaG (10 Mar 2012)

Dunno if you should have got one, but I have. Two in fact for the 8:54 (there are two of us coming, so I'm not just being greedy). If you want to avoid anyone getting arsey about how many bikes they do and don't let on the train, you're probably safer with one. Sometimes you get away with it. Sometimes you don't. It depends almost entirely on the staff on the train/platform.


----------



## wanda2010 (10 Mar 2012)

I did look to see if there was a bike reservation bit on the LM site but didn't see one, but maybe I didn't look carefully enough. I'm sure it will be fine on the day.


----------



## Flying Dodo (10 Mar 2012)

Unfortunately, most of the train company's ticket systems don't seem to include a bike reservation section. Just for the future, generally it's best to use the Southern website for train booking, as their one does let you book bikes.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Mar 2012)

Sorry I won't be joining you on this ride Adam.
Am now joining Ross for a more local Man O'Kent Audax..


----------



## Flying Dodo (10 Mar 2012)

Audax!!!!! Have you bought some sandals?


----------



## ianrauk (10 Mar 2012)

Flying Dodo said:


> Audax!!!!! Have you bought some sandals?


 

I haven't signed up.. i'm just tagging along with the weirdie beardies...


----------



## Flying Dodo (10 Mar 2012)

That's OK then. Try and remember not to go too fast.


----------



## velovoice (10 Mar 2012)

Flying Dodo said:


> Unfortunately, most of the train company's ticket systems don't seem to include a bike reservation section. Just for the future, generally it's best to use the Southern website for train booking, as their one does let you book bikes.


That's what I've found too. However, thetrainline.com, while it does not offer a bike reservation as part of the ticket booking process, issues them later if you phone up and give them your booking reference. I've found their customer services people to be helpful and efficient at doing this. I hold off collecting my tickets until I've made that call, so I can collect them and the bike reservations all in one go. I've done this for long trips up and down the country using several different train operators - thetrainline.com sorts all the necessary bike reservations during one phone call.


----------



## gbs (10 Mar 2012)

Flying Dodo said:


> Unfortunately, most of the train company's ticket systems don't seem to include a bike reservation section. Just for the future, generally it's best to use the Southern website for train booking, as their one does let you book bikes.


 
Adam, greetings! I have spent 10 mins or so hunting for this on the Southern site - clue please!


----------



## clivedb (10 Mar 2012)

gbs said:


> Adam, greetings! I have spent 10 mins or so hunting for this on the Southern site - clue please!


 
http://www.southernrailway.com/

I really don't think you need to book your bike on the London Midland trains. Their trains are similar to the Southern ones that we use to come back from Brighton. There's no booking system but there is space in the disabled section or in the doorways.

However, they're much stricter on Virgin because the bikes have to be put in a special section which you can't access as a passenger. Someone on the train or the platform has to unlock it. I am doubtful that the Southern site will really book you onto the Virgin system as it is not possible to book bikes electronically with Virgin. You have to phone them or go to a booking office where there's a reasonable chance that the desk clerk won't know how to do it!


----------



## User10571 (10 Mar 2012)

gbs said:


> Adam, greetings! I have spent 10 mins or so hunting for this on the Southern site - clue please!


You need to click on "Buy tickets now" at least twice during the shopping procedure before you reach the window which has bike rezzies - and then you need to scroll down to see it.
Make it easy for you?
No, they don't.


----------



## Flying Dodo (16 Mar 2012)

I've got a slightly altered route for this little jaunt (just for Clive, it goes through Stony Stratford). It does have about 100m of rough concrete but it misses out some hills and is at least 2 miles shorter overall.

I just need to tidy up the gpx file, and I'll post a link in the next day or so.


----------



## Tigerbiten (16 Mar 2012)

Are you going up the A508 and then down past Salcey Forest and through Hanslope to Stoney Stratford ??

If so I may meet you either at the station or at the top of the hill just off the A508.
It a 10 mile run into Northampton for me.
Then a run down to Stoney Stratford with you.
Then turn back for home to give me a nice 50 mile round trip.


----------



## Flying Dodo (16 Mar 2012)

From Northampton station, it'll be the A5123, then drop down onto Rowtree Road, then Wootton Road through Quinton, Salcey Forest, Hanslope then some sneaky footpaths over the A5 into Stony Stratford. We'll have to man-handle your trike around some gates but it'll be manageable.


----------



## Tigerbiten (16 Mar 2012)

Got you for the first bit.
You'll pull through the Tesco's car park and turn left.
I'll do that run sat or sun and find out how slow I'll be up the hill.
If I'm to slow, I'll set out early from the station and rejoin at Tesco's.

If it's where I think it is, I'll prob turn west for the start of the run home before the footpath section, so you won't need to man-handle the trike.


----------



## Flying Dodo (16 Mar 2012)

In fact we go past Tesco's and take the next left, then right down Hill Farm Rise, which is a fast downhill to Rowtree Road.

I didn't want to go through Tesco's in view of the large volume of traffic.


----------



## Tigerbiten (17 Mar 2012)

Just done a training run around that way to Salcey Forest.
I cut through the Tesco's carpark just to try it.
The only iffy bit was here -> http://maps.google.co.uk/?ll=52.215...-WDxHL-9xX1tMRluLZ6mKQ&cbp=12,113.15,,0,60.54
You either need to cut through the "no enter" bit or use the pavment to the left of it.
Otherwise it very straight forward on wide roads.
I was thinking if you use that corner of the pavment to regroup the ride after the hill and roundabout/traffic lights, it will get you off the road while your doing that.

Hope that helps .......


----------



## Tim Hall (17 Mar 2012)

Hmm. Late as usual...

We may be up for this. However, a quick gander at London Midland's website says they can't take tandems (or three wheelers). Does anyone know what sort of rolling stock they run on that service? Will we, with the aid of dashing good looks and a winning smile, be able to blag it?


----------



## Flying Dodo (17 Mar 2012)

Looking carefully at the satellite view, I've realised that you can just drop down through the Tesco car park, and come out at the bottom. I'll see how it is on the day.


----------



## Flying Dodo (17 Mar 2012)

Tim, their trains are similar to the Southern ones with the semi-circular toilet, but more modern. I've seen loads of bikes also jammed into doorways on other carriages, so I don't think the staff mind. You should be OK with the Pino.


----------



## Flying Dodo (17 Mar 2012)

The likely route we'll be taking is shown here, although it doesn't include the possible Tesco diversion.

It's now slightly shorter at 77.7 miles and less hilly, with 2,311 ft of climbing and 2,444 of descending - see, we're heading downhill (but I always say that). The lunch stop is at the Queens Head in Wing, after 31 miles so we should be there just before 1 pm. Their menu is shown here, and it would speed things up if people could have a think about what they'd like to eat, and post it up during the week.


----------



## Mice (17 Mar 2012)

Flying Dodo said:


> The likely route we'll be taking is shown here, although it doesn't include the possible Tesco diversion.
> 
> It's now slightly shorter at 77.7 miles and less hilly, with 2,311 ft of climbing and 2,444 of descending - see, we're heading downhill (but I always say that). The lunch stop is at the Queens Head in Wing, after 31 miles so we should be there just before 1 pm. Their menu is shown here, and it would speed things up if people could have a think about what they'd like to eat, and post it up during the week.


 
Yummy - that menu looks delish! I shall digest it and come back with a decision! And I'll forget those hill measurements (for the time being anyway!) Route looks great. Thank you FD

M


----------



## GM (17 Mar 2012)

Flying Dodo said:


> 77.7 miles and less hilly, with 2,311 ft of climbing and 2,444 of descending - see, we're heading downhill
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wanda2010 (18 Mar 2012)

Impressed with that menu and couldn't decide between the burger and chips or the ham, egg and chips, so I'll have the ham, egg and chips 

@thegreenman - that 'tag along' position is mine - hands off


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Mar 2012)

at a wedding otherwise I'd be along...


----------



## StuAff (18 Mar 2012)

Burger etc for me. Not that hilly, is it?


----------



## GM (18 Mar 2012)

wanda2010 said:


> @thegreenman - that 'tag along' position is mine - hands off


 


OK then, I'll be second from the back!


----------



## wanda2010 (18 Mar 2012)




----------



## velovoice (18 Mar 2012)

Flying Dodo said:


> The likely route we'll be taking is shown here, although it doesn't include the possible Tesco diversion.
> 
> It's now slightly shorter at 77.7 miles and less hilly, with 2,311 ft of climbing and 2,444 of descending - see, we're heading downhill (but I always say that).


Route looks really good - remarkably flat-ish!  I may well bid you all adieu at Kings Langley (just before that climb up Tom's Lane!) Since I'm only just back on the bike properly this past week, I'll be very happy with a 50-miler. And then I have a flat-ish 60-miler the following weekend, so it all makes sense.


Flying Dodo said:


> The lunch stop is at the Queens Head in Wing, after 31 miles so we should be there just before 1 pm. Their menu is shown here, and it would speed things up if people could have a think about what they'd like to eat, and post it up during the week.


Difficult choice as it all looks good, but I think I'll go with the burger please (in the absence of chicken pie and mash )


----------



## Tigerbiten (18 Mar 2012)

I'll be turning left at Castlethorpe to pull across to Olney before heading north back towards home.
A nice 45 mile round trip for me.
And I miss the footpath section with the gates .....


----------



## Flying Dodo (18 Mar 2012)

RebeccaOlds said:


> I'll go with the burger please (in the absence of chicken pie and mash )


 
Sorry about that.........I'll have words with the chef.


----------



## Tim Hall (18 Mar 2012)

Tickets bought. Winning smile at the ready. Best bit is we're on the same train as Pippsy.


----------



## redflightuk (18 Mar 2012)

Another burger here please


----------



## Mice (18 Mar 2012)

RebeccaOlds said:


> I'm booked on the 8.54 and I think Mice is planning to book onto that one, too.
> I recall someone saying bike reservations aren't usually needed on London Midland so I didn't get one... should I have?


Whoops! Not booked my ticket so funnily enough - no room for my bicycle! D'Oh! Will pop to Euston tomorrow and see if I can buy a ticket for the 0846

M


----------



## velovoice (18 Mar 2012)

Mice said:


> Whoops! Not booked my ticket so funnily enough - no room for my bicycle! D'Oh! Will pop to Euston tomorrow and see if I can buy a ticket for the 0846
> 
> M


Can you not get the 08.54 after all? Peeps here seem to think bike reservations not needed...


----------



## Mice (18 Mar 2012)

RebeccaOlds said:


> Can you not get the 08.54 after all? Peeps here seem to think bike reservations not needed...


Potentially yes - however if it goes pear shape I'm scuppered so I'd better see if I can find something definite ie the 0846. I will buy my Amersham ticket at the same time.

M


----------



## CharlieB (19 Mar 2012)

I'm in for this one. No road bike yet, but I'm going to have a go on one of the commuters. 
Picking up the 8:54 when it stops at Berko.


----------



## GM (19 Mar 2012)

Very tempted with the ' Tournados Rossini fillet steak topped with Pate on a Crouton & Mushroom with Madeira sauce' but I think I'll
just have a Burger & Chips and a pint of lager please!


----------



## Mice (19 Mar 2012)

Righty Ho! Tickets ordered (to be collected tomorrow) The 0846. This train booking thing is a bit of a hoo-haaaa! Luckily there are some very nice peeps in Customer Services. And some of them cycle!! I need a bit of practice at booking tho' as I seem to be travelling First Class which I hope means someone will clean my bike and oil the chain! On another trip I have a bike reservation with one company and a seat with another! 

Now all I have to sort out is lunch - that is a mighty fine menu - will we be there long? 

M


----------



## Flying Dodo (19 Mar 2012)

That reminds me - I forgot to check if they stock Evian.


----------



## Mice (19 Mar 2012)

Flying Dodo said:


> That reminds me - I forgot to check if they stock Evian.


Errr what reminds you of Evian? If you're discussing mineral water (excellent subject btw!) do you think they keep Perrier on the premises? 

M


----------



## jayonabike (20 Mar 2012)

Adam
I'd love to do this ride but I'm working until 12. If I was to leave Hemel around 12.30 following the route in reverse at an average speed around 15-16 mph, whereabouts roughly would we meet? I would then join the ride back until the 59 mile mark where I would turn left back towards home.
Jay


----------



## Flying Dodo (20 Mar 2012)

I'd reckon we'd still be in the pub!

As it's only 16 miles back from Hemel.


----------



## topcat1 (21 Mar 2012)

Haddock n chips, no peas for me


----------



## jayonabike (21 Mar 2012)

''Give peas a chance''


----------



## jayonabike (21 Mar 2012)

Flying Dodo said:


> I'd reckon we'd still be in the pub!
> 
> As it's only 16 miles back from Hemel.


I'll probably do that then if that's o.k, and tag along for a few miles.


----------



## Tim Hall (21 Mar 2012)

Food of Champions for me please. (That's ham, egg and chips). Is it OK if Mrs Hall ponders on the day, in case the specials board takes her fancy?


----------



## Flying Dodo (21 Mar 2012)

Absolutely fine.


----------



## User10571 (21 Mar 2012)

Flying Dodo said:


> Absolutely fine.


Rides like this are good.


----------



## mistral (22 Mar 2012)

I'm in for some of this, will ride up and aim to see you in the pub - I'll go for a cheese baguette & side order of chips please


----------



## Davywalnuts (22 Mar 2012)

mistral said:


> I'm in for some of this, will ride up and aim to see you in the pub - I'll go for a cheese baguette & side order of chips please


 
Mick, what time you thinking of setting off?

I've been debating for a few weeks on this ride now, as its my Mums 60th party tomorrow night and as much as I wanted to get the train up, it would mean leaving home at 7am.. with a sore head.. which just does not happen... And it would be oh so great to see everyone too.

I make it about 40miles from my home (Whitton), so about 9:15am I would have thought, for a 1pm meet?

That is of course is thats okay with FD?


----------



## ianmac62 (22 Mar 2012)

As before, Flying Dodo, please. I'll be at Northampton station well before 10.30 a.m., ride for an hour or so and return to Northampton without sampling the menu.

Then it's off to Cobblers v Plymouth. Pedalled a bit around the Forest of Bowland last wekend before Accrington Stanley v Cobblers. Proper football at a proper ground: away fans on an open terrace, just like the days of my youth!


----------



## mistral (22 Mar 2012)

Davywalnuts said:


> Mick, what time you thinking of setting off?
> 
> I've been debating for a few weeks on this ride now, as its my Mums 60th party tomorrow night and as much as I wanted to get the train up, it would mean leaving home at 7am.. with a sore head.. which just does not happen... And it would be oh so great to see everyone too.
> 
> ...


 
Sounds good, bit pushed this pm, but will look at map tonight and get back to you


----------



## Davywalnuts (22 Mar 2012)

mistral said:


> Sounds good, bit pushed this pm, but will look at map tonight and get back to you


 
Cheers. 

Have been mapping, with gradients in mind and am okay with this.. http://ridewithgps.com/routes/1018584 but then again, I am okay with long fast boring roads..


----------



## Mice (22 Mar 2012)

Flying Dodo said:


> The likely route we'll be taking is shown here, although it doesn't include the possible Tesco diversion.
> 
> Their menu is shown here, and it would speed things up if people could have a think about what they'd like to eat, and post it up during the week. negotiate directly with the Queens Head to have a lunch that doesnt create a soperific cyclist laden down with delicious carbs shortly afterwards.


 Done! Great menu - must go back when it's not in the middle of a Training Ride!! Am greatly looking forward to Saturday!

M


----------



## Flying Dodo (22 Mar 2012)

Davywalnuts said:


> That is of course is thats okay with FD?


 
I refer the honourable gentleman to my previous answer.



Flying Dodo said:


> Absolutely fine.


----------



## srw (22 Mar 2012)

Mr D,

I'm thinking of recceing at least the first part of my Amersham ride on Saturday, with the aim of ending up in Wing about lunchtime - but I'll probably bring my own as I really don't have the foggiest idea how quickly I ride. As suggested before, I'll then aim to join you until somewhere in the Hemel area.

Of course all that depends on me (a) getting up on Saturday, and (b) being physically capable of riding 70-some miles.



Flying Dodo said:


> Absolutely fine.


----------



## clivedb (22 Mar 2012)

Hi Adam
I am planning to join you in Stony Stratford and see how far I can get. I'll send you a text to make sure you still have the same mobile number. I'm not sure whether you have tried going across the concrete section and over the A5 bridge but it is a recognised cycle route into Stony Stratford, though a little rough. I would guess you will be at the concrete section some time after 11.30. Let me know what you think and I'll meet you there. If it's OK I'll sort out the pub food on the day.
Clive


----------



## Flying Dodo (22 Mar 2012)

No problem Clive. Message received and understood.

I went over the path the other week, although it was a gamble, as there weren't any cycle signs, but it seemed OK from the satellite view.


----------



## mistral (22 Mar 2012)

Davywalnuts said:


> Cheers.
> 
> Have been mapping, with gradients in mind and am okay with this.. http://ridewithgps.com/routes/1018584 but then again, I am okay with long fast boring roads..


 
Not sure about the A413, this route is a bit hillier though?
http://ridewithgps.com/routes/1018646


----------



## srw (22 Mar 2012)

mistral said:


> Not sure about the A413, this route is a bit hillier though?
> http://ridewithgps.com/routes/1018646


The A413 is horrible - narrow, fast, full of frustrated Audi drivers distracted by their little darlings. Mistral's route is much nicer. There's a slog up near Denham Golf Club station, but otherwise it's fine. Because it's Buckinghamshire there will be rubbish road surfaces whichever way you go.


----------



## CharlieB (23 Mar 2012)

srw said:


> *The A413 is horrible - narrow, fast, full of frustrated Audi drivers distracted by their little darlings*. Mistral's route is much nicer. There's a slog up near Denham Golf Club station, but otherwise it's fine. Because it's Buckinghamshire there will be rubbish road surfaces whichever way you go.


Spot on. Avoid at all costs.
Food-wise, and if it's not too late, could I go for chesse salad baguette'n'chips, please?


----------



## Aperitif (23 Mar 2012)

What about going through Northwood, down Batchworth Hill to Ricky, Chorleywood etc towards Berkhampsted,Tring etc? Is that not a more scenic route...apart from the bit where one plays traffic at the M25 sliproad. At least two 'AAAs' have flirted with this area. The roads around Denham are, as sr mentioned...rubbish. (How Frank's gets their time trialling done around there is a feat!)


----------



## srw (23 Mar 2012)

The A404 between Ricky and Amersham is not much better than the A413. It's a bit wider, but that just gives drivers an excuse to put their foot down. And if flatness is your concern, the looong drag up to Northwood is a pain.


----------



## Davywalnuts (23 Mar 2012)

And you call yourselves men.. pah! 

A413, pah, ive done the A2, now thats a road for big kahunas... 

But eeek, that routes like over 500ft more in climbing... hmmmmm...

Mick, ive still got your number. You got mine? If you want to stick to your route then coolio. I take it your have it downloaded on a garminator, as ive left mine at home so cant download yours.. 

As long as am a goer, then Ill meet you, say outside Hounslow Cemetery, Hanworth Road, about 9am? Ill let you know otherwise, as ive still got to not get toooooo drunk later and also in that condition replace the rear mech cable... ahem...


----------



## Aperitif (23 Mar 2012)

I live in Eastcote so tend to muck around Northwood to avoid the long drag, preferring the little nip up to Batchworth Heath and ye olde greeney manney - and it is a lovely rolling ride. The traffic is 'occupational hazard for anyone who commutes in London so I suppose we must appreciate our roadspace differently, naturally. Why, only this morning on the A5 I was trying to bid goodday to a black cab driver - a veritable knight of the road - as he seemed keen to get close to me whilst edging toward a bus lane. My! He was engaged on his portable telephonic device and was therefore unable to shake a fist as both his hands were full. Cab doors bend when you whack them gently with a palm, and it makes the 'geezer' jump a bit! As he was sitting down, he didn't have a leg to stand on - but, I appreciate everyone's reservations about traffic volume and speed.
I have only ever been mildly phased by one road - the A12 - and most of that was in fear of User's flimsy rugby shorts exploding completely, as we traversed slip road after slip road...what fun!


----------



## ianmac62 (23 Mar 2012)

Aperitif said:


> I have only ever been mildly phased by one road - the A12 - and most of that was in fear of User's flimsy rugby shorts exploding completely, as we traversed slip road after slip road...what fun!


 
I think I've only ever been mildly phased by one road too. It was the Kessock Bridge at Inverness so that's a delight for the LonJoG. Admittedly it was in the morning rush hour (and we'll arrive later) but all the drivers, especially of big lorries, sensed that it was the most northerly stretch of dual-carriageway before the far north and this made for the occasional frightening moment. And the wind whipped in from the Beauly Firth so I had to lean a heavily loaded touring bike towards the overtaking traffic. Just heads down and go for it. Two compensations: just before the bridge, a lovely view of the stadium where Inverness Caledonian Thistle play and, just after it, interesting information boards about the local wild-life as the Firth is home to many sea-birds.

Anyway, I'm really looking forward to meeting you all tomorrow. I'll be at Northampton station nice and early (but don't expect "facilities" there).


----------



## Flying Dodo (23 Mar 2012)

ianmac62 said:


> I think I've only ever been mildly phased by one road too. It was the Kessock Bridge at Inverness so that's a delight for the LonJoG. Admittedly it was in the morning rush hour (and we'll arrive later) but all the drivers, especially of big lorries, sensed that it was the most northerly stretch of dual-carriageway before the far north and this made for the occasional frightening moment. And the wind whipped in from the Beauly Firth so I had to lean a heavily loaded touring bike towards the overtaking traffic.


 
I would use the cycle path over the bridge..............


----------



## Flying Dodo (23 Mar 2012)

CharlieB said:


> Spot on. Avoid at all costs.
> Food-wise, and if it's not too late, could I go for chesse salad baguette'n'chips, please?


 
On white or multi-grain?


----------



## ianmac62 (23 Mar 2012)

Flying Dodo said:


> I would use the cycle path over the bridge..............


 
Bugger! Never spotted it!


----------



## PippaG (23 Mar 2012)

Quick question for any of you with some local knowledge...I will be leaving the ride after lunch and need to get to Aylesbury. I've noted the comments re the A413, but, is the A418 any better? It seems I could take a longer route and cross country on smaller lanes and use the A413 for around 3 miles into Aylesbury, or opt for an overeall shorter route but longer stint on the A418. Which is the lesser of two evils? Or is there a better alternative? TIA

Looking forward to tomorrow.


----------



## clivedb (23 Mar 2012)

Aperitif said:


> Why, only this morning on the A5 I was trying to bid goodday to a black cab driver - a veritable knight of the road - as he seemed keen to get close to me whilst edging toward a bus lane. My! He was engaged on his portable telephonic device and was therefore unable to shake a fist as both his hands were full. Cab doors bend when you whack them gently with a palm, and it makes the 'geezer' jump a bit! As he was sitting down, he didn't have a leg to stand on - but, I appreciate everyone's reservations about traffic volume and speed.
> I have only ever been mildly phased by one road - the A12 - and most of that was in fear of User's flimsy rugby shorts exploding completely, as we traversed slip road after slip road...what fun!


 
Hilarious! You have brightened my day, Martin! Helps when you are reading about Stalin!


----------



## Flying Dodo (23 Mar 2012)

PippaG said:


> Quick question for any of you with some local knowledge...I will be leaving the ride after lunch and need to get to Aylesbury. I've noted the comments re the A413, but, is the A418 any better? It seems I could take a longer route and cross country on smaller lanes and use the A413 for around 3 miles into Aylesbury, or opt for an overeall shorter route but longer stint on the A418. Which is the lesser of two evils? Or is there a better alternative? TIA
> 
> Looking forward to tomorrow.


 

Not a lot of difference to be honest. I've been on the A418 and it's a bit narrow, but I wasn't overly concerned. If you wanted to, carry on with us down the hill out of Wing, and then turn right and go via Wingrave, and then join onto the A418.


----------



## ianmac62 (23 Mar 2012)

PippaG said:


> Quick question for any of you with some local knowledge...I will be leaving the ride after lunch and need to get to Aylesbury. I've noted the comments re the A413, but, is the A418 any better? It seems I could take a longer route and cross country on smaller lanes and use the A413 for around 3 miles into Aylesbury, or opt for an overeall shorter route but longer stint on the A418. Which is the lesser of two evils? Or is there a better alternative?


 
When I cycle from Northampton to my daughter's in Aylesbury, I circle MK to the west and then go south. From Wing, you could go to Cublington and Aston Abbotts and join the A413 at Weedon. That would give you a mile or two less on an A road and the A413 is slightly less busy that the A418. On the other hand, the A418 has speed restrictions from Bierton onwards and an attempt at a cycle path into Aylesbury town centre.


----------



## Aperitif (23 Mar 2012)

Flying Dodo said:


> On white or multi-grain?


 
M*ultegra*in, I would imagine, Adam...that'll make a Campagnolo man choke, or at least give a rye smile.


----------



## Tigerbiten (23 Mar 2012)

I aim to be at the station around 10-ish.

Still not sure if I should leave the new trailer attached to the tike or take it off .........


----------



## Flying Dodo (23 Mar 2012)

Well, I've told them to assume multi-grain - better for you.

Don't forget to put on sun cream, peeps.......it's going to be a hot warm day in the saddle.


----------



## Aperitif (23 Mar 2012)

> Anyway, I'm really looking forward to meeting you all tomorrow. I'll be at Northampton station nice and early (but don't expect "facilities" there).


I think I got a decent cup of coffee from the shop just inside the station entrance...and there are a few tables to doss around on and look professional whilst not letting your bike out of sight. Full of Saintsmen last time I took a bike near there. Nice place though - Long Buckby, on the way down from Cov. is lovely, and plenty of 'facilities' in Earls Barton...fields all around!


----------



## ianmac62 (23 Mar 2012)

The station does have toilets. The shop sells coffee from time to time. The tables haven't been on show for some weeks / months. Saints are at home to Wasps but not until the early evening (while Cobblers are at home to Plymouth in the afternoon).

The forecast for Northampton tomorrow follows the pattern for today. Almost foggy at first, still misty at 10.00 a.m. but then "Phew, it's a scorcher!" (for March) by 3.00 p.m. The mist (and associated lower temperature) should disappear earlier as we head south. 9° or 10° at the start; 16°+ by mid-afternoon. I thought it was hot work on a bike here this afternoon.

Trains arriving from London tend to pull into Platforms 2 and 3. Then you go over a bridge to Platform 1 and the entrance/exit. There are lifts each side if you don't fancy the steps - look for them behind the steps - and they hold 2 or 3 bikes at a time.

Hope this helps!


----------



## velovoice (23 Mar 2012)

Thanks Ian, nice to almost know my way around before I get there.


----------



## CharlieB (23 Mar 2012)

Aperitif said:


> M*ultegra*in, I would imagine, Adam...that'll make a Campagnolo man choke, or at least give a rye smile.


Who am I to disagree?


----------



## wanda2010 (23 Mar 2012)

Bike is ready. I'm (kind of) ready although the 'travelling light' is taking some work. See yous in the morning!


----------



## Tigerbiten (24 Mar 2012)

Just up.
Slightly foggy here.
Setting out soon .........


----------



## Flying Dodo (24 Mar 2012)

Tigerbiten said:


> Just up.
> Slightly foggy here.
> Setting out soon .........


----------



## srw (24 Mar 2012)

Good to (briefly) meet you all - I hope your onward progress was smooth. I rolled in home at about 4:30 after taking the short route back via the back of Champneys and Chesham.


----------



## ianmac62 (24 Mar 2012)

Good to meet you all too. I can see it will be a very happy bunch of cyclists who pedal from London to John O'Groats. I think it's going to be a pleasure to be your van-man.

Cobblers ground out a point in a goalless draw when I returned to Northampton. Edging towards safety. I kept an eye, on StuAff's behalf, on Portsmouth but they lost up the road at Coventry.

I'm sure I'll meet many of you again on the Felpham ride; and I plan to do the Manchester-to-Morecambe ride too.

Thanks to FD for planning the ride and sorting the weather!

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## PippaG (24 Mar 2012)

I'm home and certainly less sticky and sweaty than I was earlier today. What a great ride. Well, certainly the bit I did until lunch anyway. When we were on the move, it felt at times like we were flying along. It felt flat but I suspect there were a few very shallow inclines and descents that helped. Or did we have a tail wind? When I left you all, within 30 mins I was in Aylesbury. 

Anyway, what a great return to cycling for me. It's been a while since I've been out on the bike, and to do it in such perfect conditions with others I haven't seen for ages made it all the better. I remembered today why I love cycling. Thanks for that all of you. And thanks to Adam for organizing. I've not cycled up there before really, but well worth another visit. 

60 miles clocked for me.


----------



## Tigerbiten (24 Mar 2012)

I got home just after 3pm after clocking in a 51 mile loop from home.
Very enjoyable ride, the bit I did, in fantastic weather, the top of my head is a bit sunburnt ........ 
I'll probably see some of you on the Felpham ride, but I won't have the trailer behind the trike.


----------



## saoirse50 (24 Mar 2012)

Thanks again to Adam. Really enjoyed the day. Loved the contrast between quiet rolling country lanes with larks soaring above during the daylight hours, and traffic jamming through the Saturday night city traffic. For me, both styles of cycling are terrific fun.
I took a tour of Covent Garden on the way home, in an attempt to make this a 100 miler for me, having already done a few extra miles going to Liverpool St instead of Euston first this morning. (operating on early morning remote control). Covent Garden was crazy. Cars everywhere, all desperately trying to find places to park. One woman was so eager to bag the little space at the kerbside she had spotted, she failed to see the little cyclist proceeding along the road at that point. She reversed into me. And, amazingly, despite the fact that my wheel was somehow wedged into her rear bumper, trapping me there, and I was screaming and waving, she carried on, very slowly (thankfully) trying to get into the parking space. Only when I began whacking the back of the car as well, as hard as I could, did she stop. Amazingly, the front wheel seemed fine, but just in case, I got her details. She offered me a tenner, " in case I needed a new wheel". Mmmm. Might buy a few spokes I said and told her I would be in touch if necessary. 
I'm fine, bike fine, quite an interesting end to a terrific day.


----------



## Flying Dodo (24 Mar 2012)

94 miles in total for me.

What a cracking day with some lovely people. I think there were 15 of us rolling out of Northampton Station, at just after 10.30, so we certainly added to Northampton's congestion problem. We took Tigerbiten's Tesco diversion, so after about 20 minutes we were out in the countryside. The great thing about this part of England is that it's a never ending rolling landscape. It's not excessively hilly but you get some great scenery. Or rather we would have, if it hadn't been so hazy. So even though the sun was up, in a blue sky, it wasn't too hot.

Being such a large group, I hadn't made enough allowance for stoppage time, and as Mice suffered an unintended deflation event about a mile before Wing, we were later than I'd expected, but as I said, it's not a race, and the food at the pub was certainly worth it. I'd managed to engineer a nice little downhill once we'd set off again at 2.50, and then it was just more little ups and downs. We gained a few people, whilst others left. Berkhamsted was solid with traffic, but that's to be expected. There are some lovely little lanes either side of the main road there, but they are very undulating, and for this first ride I didn't want to make it too severe. After wiggling around the M25, once we joined the A5 (technically the A5183 at that point), in view of the time, I decided to alter the route and simply head straight down the A5. Although there's more traffic, generally the road is fairly wide.

Of course, once you get to Edgware, there are large chunks of bus lane so we were often zipping past queueing cars. We were very lucky with Staples Corner, as there was a big gap in the traffic, so we could zoom across the flyover. Further on, I was half expecting to run into 'Teef along there as several times our paths have crossed in the Maida Vale area, but I expect he had some puns to work on.

I left the remaining stalwarts at Marble Arch at 7.30 pm after 74.8 miles, and zoomed back towards St Pancras, and caught a fast train home. Hopefully, everyone else got back OK and you're not suffering. After removing my gloves, I've got Michael Jackson hands, as they're very white in comparison to my arms.

Thanks everyone for a great day, and especially TC for hanging around at the back as TEC & Tim for his fettling skills.

I'll post my photos tomorrow once I've sorted out the camera.


----------



## Mice (24 Mar 2012)

saoirse50 said:


> Thanks again to Adam. Really enjoyed the day. Loved the contrast between quiet rolling country lanes with larks soaring above during the daylight hours, and traffic jamming through the Saturday night city traffic. For me, both styles of cycling are terrific fun.
> I took a tour of Covent Garden on the way home, in an attempt to make this a 100 miler for me, having already done a few extra miles going to Liverpool St instead of Euston first this morning. (operating on early morning remote control). Covent Garden was crazy. Cars everywhere, all desperately trying to find places to park. One woman was so eager to bag the little space at the kerbside she had spotted, she failed to see the little cyclist proceeding along the road at that point. She reversed into me. And, amazingly, despite the fact that my wheel was somehow wedged into her rear bumper, trapping me there, and I was screaming and waving, she carried on, very slowly (thankfully) trying to get into the parking space. Only when I began whacking the back of the car as well, as hard as I could, did she stop. Amazingly, the front wheel seemed fine, but just in case, I got her details. She offered me a tenner, " in case I needed a new wheel". Mmmm. Might buy a few spokes I said and told her I would be in touch if necessary.
> I'm fine, bike fine, quite an interesting end to a terrific day.


 
 That's horrendous. Am glad you are ok, obviously, but what a fright and indeed shock that must have been.

M


----------



## Mice (24 Mar 2012)

Thank goodness for LonJoG as without it today's Training Ride might not have happened. It was a really lovely day. 

Arriving at Northampton Station our numbers increased until we were about 16. We headed out to misty vistas through really pretty countryside - lovely lanes sweeping up and swooping down hills but nothing really horridly Ditchling-like. The company was fab and in true LonJoG replication it was a bit of a moving party with people joining and leaving at different points in the ride. 

As we headed towards The Queens Head in Wing the sun shone through and summer was truly here. If you are near Wing that pub is absolutely worth a visit as their food was delicious.Unfortunately for me I had a few incidents with my bicycle. As it turned out, thanks to marvellous assistance from TimH and Kim it seems the issue with gear changing was caused by me. The positive side of this is that once diagnosed it was easily rectified, the negative is a feeling of somewhat incompetence on my part - having a bar bag that was resting on the gear adjuster. I also got a p!"£24131 and Wanda very kindly stopped to help as I turned my bike upside down whereupon Topcat1 appeared. I did manage to remove the tyre and the tube at which point Topcat1 kindly fitted the replacement. Big, big thanks to you all for keeping me on the ride. I was ready to bale but your kindness, enthusiasm and sterling help kept me on my bike and on the road.

Thank you for all your company, it was really good to see you all and - Flying Dodo - that was awesome. A really lovely route, perfect lunch and a great day on a bike. I have no idea how many miles it was but I am genuinely grinning from ear to ear. I took some pics (the ones towards the end have some special effect gizmo caused by the shutter not opening properly! https://picasaweb.google.com/108733...authkey=Gv1sRgCKvNuvH3nq6dhQE&feat=directlink 

M


----------



## jayonabike (25 Mar 2012)

I couldn't do the full ride as I was working until 12. After getting home and a quick bite to eat I set off towards the pub covering 20 miles and arrived as everyone was finishing off their meals. The ride back to Hemel was a nice sociable sunny ride home through some beautiful countryside I'm lucky to cycle through on a regular basis. Berkhamstead was the usual car park (so much for the by-pass) and I arrived home covering 43 miles.
A nice afternoons cycling.


----------



## redflightuk (25 Mar 2012)

Thanks Adam and all for a great ride. After missing a few turns in thick fog on the ride up i was amazed i managed to find Northampton at all, but just after 10:00. The route south was great, passing through some lovely countryside with plenty of country smells but they didn't linger for too long. Don't remember any big UP hills on the way but there were some nice downs. Great food at the pub in Wing, i'll definately be going back there sometime. After we left the Queens Head it was more lovely lanes and villages to Tring where i said goodbye and headed for home, saw my new home in Aldbury(stables paddocks and fab house for sale)with a great view so i'll have to check my lottery ticket. Climbed the wall upto Ashridge and carried on through more lovely lanes back to Codicote, arrived there at 6 sorted Red had a bite too eat then home eventually at 8

113 miles.
4869 ft climbing.
6333 calories.


----------



## Aperitif (25 Mar 2012)

redflightuk said:


> Thanks Adam and all for a great ride. After missing a few turns in thick fog on the ride up i was amazed i managed to find Northampton at all, but just after 10:00. The route south was great, passing through some lovely countryside with plenty of country smells but they didn't linger for too long. Don't remember any big UP hills on the way but there were some nice downs. Great food at the pub in Wing, i'll definately be going back there sometime. After we left the Queens Head it was more lovely lanes and villages to Tring where i said goodbye and headed for home, saw my new home in Aldbury(stables paddocks and fab house for sale)with a great view so i'll have to check my lottery ticket. Climbed the wall upto Ashridge and carried on through more lovely lanes back to Codicote, arrived there at 6 sorted Red had a bite too eat then home eventually at 8
> 
> 113 miles.
> 4869 ft climbing.
> 6333 calories.


Hope you win, John! Don't forget to build your horse a boating lake when you win. You'll be pleased when you see 'Red Sails in the Sunset' - way out, man!
Sounds like everyone is enjoying the eatery! 12 hours too late for an A5 rendezvous Adam, although I was teetering on heading for an intercept around Tring. Read a book in the park instead.


----------



## topcat1 (25 Mar 2012)

I met Pippa on the way to Euston and at the station Rebecca and Jane, the Halls' turned up and Stu (who's still training for the SAS ) on the train we established that north of the M25 "there be Dragons"

Perfect cycling weather yesterday, just a hint of mist with the promise of sun to come we set off with a slight incline out of Northampton then Adam says "that's the hills out the way".

Adams amazing adventures (@ teef) the pics tell the story

http://www.flickr.com/photos/62382682@N07/sets/72157629662195345/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/62382682@N07/sets/72157629297497748/

sorry i didn't get a groupshot, with people joining and leaving the ride along the way it really was a taste of what's to come, a great day out with some great people

thanks Adam


----------



## GM (25 Mar 2012)

Thanks Adam really appreciate it. As said before a good Pub lunch, good route, and good company, equals a great day out.
77 miles for me, got home 7.30 showered watered and fed and asleep on the settee.


----------



## wanda2010 (25 Mar 2012)

Great day. Great company and I didn't spend the whole ride at the back so my little legs have come a long way since my first CC ride . TC you made a great Tec and was my tow-rope for periods of the ride. Thanks loads.

I was home shortly after 8pm and managed to stay awake til 1030. If I'd had that well deserved Guinness I'd have been asleep as soon as I'd finished the glass, I was that tired. Will have it today instead.

According to my bike comp my total mileage, including ride to Euston and home from Marble Arch was 96 miles! Crikey!

Was still tired this morning but went out for a short run as my lungs need a bit of work. Yep. Lots more prep work needed for LonJog


----------



## Tim Hall (25 Mar 2012)

Good ride. A really good ride, in the company of people you'd like on your desert island. Everything worked like a charm - train space, train times, cross London navigation, pub food, bike, route. It all Just Worked.

Mice, it wasn't incompetence on your part. I can twiddle nuts with the best of them, but it took a Zen-fettler, in the shape of Kim to spot what the real problem was. Think of it more as an initiative test.

Tigerbiten's trailer was a thing of beauty and quite large. While disappointingly bereft of a supply of ice cream, we easily have put flagging cyclists into it. It should be noted that once he'd peeled off, the largest item of luggage was StuAff's capacious rucsac.

After Marble Arch we took Park Lane in style, HPC without a Legg-Bandage and headed east on the Whitstable FNRTTC route. Felt the pace a bit going over London Bridge and got there with 5 minutes to the next train. On-train fettling revealed the front brake was binding, cause unknown. Home, shower, ethno-grub, large white wine, sleep.

10/10.


----------



## StuAff (25 Mar 2012)

Just because I don't have bar bag, teeny inckle saddlebag, tribag and jersey pockets overflowing- I would lose or damage stuff if I went for that option.(and none of those options could hold my pump), I get all these cracks. That Deuter bag may be big, but it is clever. And comfy. And I do actually carry rather less than I have in the past..... I don't know....Nige really should bring that trailer on an FNRttC. The look on Simon's face would be priceless!

Great ride, certainly slower than I've been used to of late but that's no criticism, a great day/evening in lovely company. Made home at 10ish (just missed the 8pm out of Waterloo, got the 8.30).


----------



## Aperitif (25 Mar 2012)

StuAff said:


> Just because I don't have bar bag, teeny inckle saddlebag, tribag and jersey pockets overflowing- I would lose or damage stuff if I went for that option.(and none of those options could hold my pump), I get all these cracks. *That Deuter bag may be big,* but it is clever. And comfy. And I do actually carry rather less than I have in the past..... I don't know....Nige really should bring that trailer on an FNRttC. The look on Simon's face would be priceless!
> 
> Great ride, certainly slower than I've been used to of late but that's no criticism, a great day/evening in lovely company. Made home at 10ish (just missed the 8pm out of Waterloo, got the 8.30).


 
Stu's second law of cycling: "Deuter oh no, my!" Gutted you missed the 8pm Stu.


----------



## clivedb (25 Mar 2012)

May I also echo the thanks to Adam? - particularly the miraculous weather that perhaps could only have been arranged by a Flying Dodo. I really enjoyed the ride and the company and it was great to see you all. I topped and tailed this ride, leaving out the beginning and the end, which was cheating really. My excuse, at least for leaving early, was to get back to South London in good time for an early ride down into Kent with Marilyn this morning (it was freezing early this morning!). The sight of the direct train to Croydon about to arrive at Hemel Hempstead was too tempting to miss. What's more, when I got on, there was Rebecca, so I had the pleasure of her company down to Clapham Junction.

Thanks also for some great photos - There was one by Topcat of a famous pub in Stony Stratford, to which I have commented with some historical background.


----------



## Tim Hall (25 Mar 2012)

StuAff said:


> Just because I don't have bar bag, teeny inckle saddlebag, tribag and jersey pockets overflowing- I would lose or damage stuff if I went for that option.(and none of those options could hold my pump), I get all these cracks. That Deuter bag may be big, but it is clever. And comfy. And I do actually carry rather less than I have in the past..... I don't know....Nige really should bring that trailer on an FNRttC. The look on Simon's face would be priceless!


 
Sorry Stu, only joshing.

Anyway, I've found the answer to your dreams, a carbon fibre pannier rack.


----------



## dellzeqq (25 Mar 2012)

Tim Hall said:


> Sorry Stu, only joshing.
> 
> Anyway, I've found the answer to your dreams, a carbon fibre pannier rack.


355grammes! Good grief, why not bring the kitchen sink and have done with it?


----------



## Flying Dodo (25 Mar 2012)

Only 355g!! Amazing.

Sorry, I mean £129.99!! Outrageous.


----------



## StuAff (25 Mar 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> 355grammes! Good grief, why not bring the kitchen sink and have done with it?


Nigel could put it in his trailer.


----------



## Tim Hall (25 Mar 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> 355grammes! Good grief, why not bring the kitchen sink and have done with it?


 
Like this you mean?


----------



## StuAff (25 Mar 2012)

Tim Hall said:


> Sorry Stu, only joshing.
> 
> Anyway, I've found the answer to your dreams, a carbon fibre pannier rack.


Nope, only 7kg weight limit  And the Carradice SQR fits that bill already.


----------



## Aperitif (25 Mar 2012)

Tim Hall said:


> Sorry Stu, only joshing.
> 
> Anyway, I've found the answer to your dreams, a carbon fibre pannier rack.


Nice try, Tim. Less 'grammatical' than one of these:





"Ride it like you whole it" I haven't ben privy to this year's accessory, but would you care to do an unexpurgated photo exposé of your bag + contents sometime, Stu? It would be interesting. Marin's one kept pace with his clothing and fell to bits a year or two ago...I don't remember if he totes one these days?

Nice taps too!


----------



## Flying Dodo (25 Mar 2012)

I've finally managed to upload the photos.

As mentioned above, we had a good collection of unusual shaped bikes:-






I managed to get a photo of Stu's bag - I suspect it was largely empty, so I think he now simply carries it, to wind 'Teef up.











As well as the rolling countryside, we did spot an odd sight, which made me think we weren't in Kansas any more, although it could simply have been one of TimO's experiments gone wrong.






The rest of the photos are here, although I didn't take that many (and I even forgot to photo the food).


----------



## mistral (25 Mar 2012)

That was a good one, thanks to Adam and everyone else who made it work,112 miles for me

A few questions, some remain unanswered

Why were Davywalnuts famous legs "not up to it"
Why do CC rides continue to be so unpredictable and fun
Why it took 9 hours ....
Will Mice ever have a TEC free journey
Will the Halls ever forgive me

What I now know

The roads in Bucks are shocking
Entering London on the A5 early on Saturday evening is pretty lively
After a long ride you can get disorientated taking 'short cuts' through Hyde Park in the dark


----------



## kimble (25 Mar 2012)

Many thanks to Adam for organising an excellent ride. I'm so glad I managed to shake off the lurgy and come along. With some proper sprinting down the Euston Road I managed to arrive at Euston just in time for the 19:46 back to Mordor Central, which is just as well, as it took about 2.5 hours and was shared with a guy who tried to lock the toilet door with the emergency alarm.

Having been out for a decent ride with barakta on the trike today, I've doubled the month's mileage (and sleep deprivation, and sunburn) in a weekend, so it's no real surprise that my legs are now officially on strike.

Thanks to Mice for distracting the audience while I fiddled with my own gear problems - I'm now fairly sure I've somehow managed to break another shifter, which makes a lot more sense.

And given my lack of speed on the first climb I'm now reasonably certain that, regardless of what Linda Jardim may have sung, there is no energy in Northampton.


----------



## Tim Hall (25 Mar 2012)

Which reminds me, we went past here early on.


----------



## kimble (26 Mar 2012)

One day I need to do a ride through Little Kimble and Great Kimble...


----------



## CharlieB (26 Mar 2012)

Thank you Adam et al, for a lovely day out, with thankfully not too many no ferocious inclines. Some lovely towns and villages in a part of Bucks I'm not familiar with, although born and grew up in the county.

Re; the roads - the county council's published policy is 'We're working on it'.
Which basically means that they'll spend two days patching up my and other quiet residential streets (not too bad in relative terms), totally ignoring the heinous state of the main Amersham-Berko road through the town.

Good lunch stop choice, and I'll definitely try a circular from Chesham soon to there.

81½m for me, although I had to peel off at Stanmore, due to getting cold and not having adequate lights, I felt, to tackle the melée that is the Edgware Road. Rode into Northwick Park the following day to get 100+ for the weekend.

As I'm in Northampton for a couple of days this weekend for a radio conference, the tips on local sights from IanMac will come in useful, ta muchly.


----------



## srw (26 Mar 2012)

For those worried about the state of Bucks roads - they are working on it. Only last year they resurfaced the road between Little Chalfont and Chalfont St Giles - a dozen houses, none of which will go for less than a million or so. Last week they took a whole week to redo Chiltern Avenue in Amersham. Which runs straight past the Chiltern Council offices. It looks as if they're onto the A404 between Amersham and Little Chalfont next. At that rate they ought to be out in Wing by -ooh- 2050.


----------



## velovoice (26 Mar 2012)

That was a fab day out - thanks Adam for a great route and for keeping us moving along as a group. Great company - I think someone's already correctly described it as a rolling party. And the lunch stop was perfect. 

Just under 50 miles for me, for the day. Then another 32 yesterday with a local group - much slower pace but the leader did manage to lose the back end of the group at a busy junction in Bromley. 

Fantastic weekend all in all - I find myself at work on Monday a little tired, a little sore, a little stiff, but a lot happy.


----------



## Davywalnuts (26 Mar 2012)

mistral said:


> A few questions, some remain unanswered
> 
> Why were Davywalnuts famous legs "not up to it"


 
Yes, ah ha.. sorry...

But yes, it looked like a great ride, loving the photos... 

My legs, well, they had not fully recovered from Wednesdays heavy weight and stability legs session at the gym and that I woke up Saturday morning in a bed unknown to me and neither where I was.. but mainly my hamstrings were still cramping up, partly due to my hydration technics Friday night... ahem....


----------



## ianmac62 (26 Mar 2012)

Tim Hall said:


> Sorry Stu, only joshing.
> 
> Anyway, I've found the answer to your dreams, a carbon fibre pannier rack.


 
Went on the Stevenage "Start of Summertime" Audax yesterday. A chap at the start had one of these. His mates were really taking the pee out of it. And it slowed him down, not because of its weight, but because every few miles he had to stop to check it was perfectly aligned.

Again, thanks for your company on Saturday. And thanks for the photos. And thanks to FD. Looking forward to LonJoG.


----------



## ianmac62 (26 Mar 2012)

CharlieB said:


> As I'm in Northampton for a couple of days this weekend for a radio conference, the tips on local sights ...


 
The website for the Charles Rennie Macintosh house is here: http://www.78derngate.org.uk/ 

Much of the original fund-raising was done by Keith Barwell, who is also chairman of the Saints.

The Bassett-Lowkes moved out from their Macintosh interior after a few years and had the modernist architect Peter Behrens build them a house, "New Ways", on the Wellingborough Road. It's still private - behind a huge hedge. Bassett-Lowke is a name famous in the history of model railways.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Mar 2012)

Was there a book runnning for the weight of Stuey's rucksack?


----------



## User10571 (26 Mar 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Was there a book runnning for the weight of Stuey's rucksack?


Balloons.
I reckon that's what he's got in there.
Balloons filled with air from his planet.


----------



## Flying Dodo (26 Mar 2012)

Like I said, I think Stu's bag was almost empty, as I had to rein him in a couple of times.

On 14th April, there's srw's Amersham ride, so as another part of everyone's extensive LonJoG training schedule*, I'm working on another route which will be about 10% hillier (no pain, no gain remember). I had wanted to look at Wellingborough, but there's an issue with trains, as there's only 2 per hour from St Pancras, and in theory no more than 2 bikes per train.

So, as Northampton is convenient and very train/bike friendly, I'm working on another route starting from there, which goes more to the east, but will be a similar distance of around 78 miles, probably for Saturday May 12th. For the weekend of 26th/27th May, you should look at doing 2 consecutive days of around 50 miles each, which should set you up nicely for the Tour, so I might look at a flat (yes really) Kent ride and something else.


* and no, I don't mean a DavyWalnuts "drink until I pass out and wake up in a dodgy bedsit somewhere in suburbia covered in odd scratches and no clothes" sort of training schedule.


----------



## Davywalnuts (26 Mar 2012)

HAHAHAHAHA!!! FD, Just almost wet myself laughing. No scratches this time however...


----------



## CharlieB (26 Mar 2012)

I'm going to throw my hat into the ring here and offer one as well. I'll start a new thread if there's interest.
Possibly Sat 19th May, a circular from Chesham out to Buckingham for lunch (lots of nice pubs and the like) and back. Only serious hills are at the start and end of the day, as much of it's across the flat Vale of Aylesbury. That would make it quite quick, and most of the roads are not too narrow. (the condition of Buckinghamshire roads notwithstanding,_ idem_)
The version I've done on my own is about 71m, but by the time I've done a couple of tweaks to avoid central Aylesbury it would be about 75-80m.
Chesham's on the top end of the Metropolitan line, and is a bit slow to get to out of the rush hours, but this could equally start/finish at Amersham for a faster Chiltern service out of Marylebone.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Mar 2012)

Flying Dodo said:


> Only 355g!! Amazing.
> 
> Sorry, I mean £129.99!! Outrageous.


Heavier and more expensive than a tubus fly, which has an 18kg capacity.

Sounds and looks like you had a great day out while I was getting slaughtered, sans bike, in Plaistow, Farringdon, and St. Pancras.


----------



## Aperitif (26 Mar 2012)

GregCollins said:


> Heavier and more expensive than a tubus fly, which has an 18kg capacity.
> 
> Sounds and looks like you had a great day out while I was getting slaughtered, sans bike, in Plaistow, Farringdon, and St. Pancras.





> At only 369 grams (stainless) and 341g 9steel) the FLY is a carrier for purists, who expect minimum weight combined with maximum benefits.


Add in some fixings and it's a tight call, ref! Ideally, strap one of those carbon fibre Tim things to each arm and carry loads of stuff - without spoiling the nice (Italian - other countries are available) lines of one's bisickle.


----------



## wanda2010 (26 Mar 2012)

CharlieB said:


> I'm going to throw my hat into the ring here and offer one as well. I'll start a new thread if there's interest.
> Possibly Sat 19th May, a circular from Chesham out to Buckingham for lunch (lots of nice pubs and the like) and back. Only serious hills are at the start and end of the day, as much of it's across the flat Vale of Aylesbury. That would make it quite quick, and most of the roads are not too narrow. (the condition of Buckinghamshire roads notwithstanding,_ idem_)
> The version I've done on my own is about 71m, but by the time I've done a couple of tweaks to avoid central Aylesbury it would be about 75-80m.
> Chesham's on the top end of the Metropolitan line, and is a bit slow to get to out of the rush hours, but this could equally start/finish at Amersham for a faster Chiltern service out of Marylebone.


 

In the diary!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Mar 2012)

Aperitif said:


> Add in some fixings and it's a tight call, ref! Ideally, strap one of those carbon fibre Tim things to each arm and carry loads of stuff - without spoiling the nice (Italian - other countries are available) lines of one's bisickle.


 
My fly enhances the look of my bike like an ear ring on a pretty person.


----------



## Aperitif (26 Mar 2012)

GregCollins said:


> My fly enhances the look of my bike like an ear ring on a pretty person.


I'm sure your fly has done its fair share of enhancing in its brief career to date.


----------



## srw (26 Mar 2012)

I also haven't forgotten that I murmured something about a ride out from Guildford. I have a route from a colleague, but no date in mind yet. Surrey's roads are very nearly as bad as Buckinghamshire's.

Also, if anyone fancies forgoing the joys of Southend-on-Sea, we'll probably be doing a three-day tour taking in the Isle of Wight randonée, again starting from Guildford on 5th May.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Mar 2012)

Aperitif said:


> I'm sure your fly has done its fair share of enhancing in its brief career to date.


an open and shut case.


----------



## velovoice (26 Mar 2012)

srw said:


> Also, if anyone fancies forgoing the joys of Southend-on-Sea, we'll probably be doing a three-day tour taking in the Isle of Wight randonée, again starting from Guildford on 5th May.


Excellent plan - I considered this. Decided instead on FNRttC, SMRbtH (!) then the Veteran Commercial Vehicles run on the Sunday. I make that 60-65 miles/day, 3 days running. 

And still give me Monday to 'recover'.


----------



## jayonabike (26 Mar 2012)

CharlieB said:


> I'm going to throw my hat into the ring here and offer one as well.


 
Put me down for this as well please Charlie, but as I work Saturdays 'till lunchtime I'll have to do the same and meet you en-route


----------



## velovoice (27 Mar 2012)

So I've got Charlie's on 19 May and Adam's on 26 and/or 27 May all pencilled into the diary -- time to start new threads?


----------



## CharlieB (27 Mar 2012)

Indeed. T'will be done in the next day or two once I've tweaked the route and put it on a suitable site (recommendations, anyone?). I've used mapometer in the past, but I'm sure there are more universally friendly ones out there.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Mar 2012)

CharlieB said:


> Indeed. T'will be done in the next day or two once I've tweaked the route and put it on a suitable site (recommendations, anyone?). I've used mapometer in the past, but I'm sure there are more universally friendly ones out there.


 
Ridewithgps.
Load up and give people the link of the map and they can download.


----------



## srw (27 Mar 2012)

www.mapmyride.com

Ditto!


----------



## redfalo (12 May 2012)

Unfortunately, I can't do this one as I'm not in the country this weekend. Which other training rides are being planned?


----------



## Flying Dodo (14 May 2012)

redfalo said:


> Which other training rides are being planned?


 
Haven't planned anything else. Running out of free days unfortunately. Might look at something for the weekend after next.


----------



## srw (14 May 2012)

I'd forgotten about Charlie's offer. Is it still on?

We'll probably be looking for a ride on Saturday. I've got Friday off, and we're planning to take the heavy tandem out then, and the light one on Saturday.


----------



## CharlieB (14 May 2012)

Mea culpa, TMN, SRW and others. 

I was hoping for the new wheels in time to get a reccy done in good time and organise this. Unfortunately it didn't happen.


----------



## srw (15 May 2012)

No worries. And I realise I never got around to organising either the second instalment of Bucks Big Houses or the promised Guildford ride. And it is a bit late now...

Subject to a successful tryout with the touring tandem and a new stoker saddle on Friday we'll be doing something on Saturday on the titanium marvel.


----------

